# adb? I would like to learn how to



## Mrbigdreams (Dec 7, 2011)

I would like to learn how to use adb, I downloaded the sdk, don't really know what to do next lol


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Try to get it setup in you PATH variable. From there, just type adb in shell/command prompt and it will tell you basic commands. Just play around with using it, for the most part, you can't do anything that will greatly affect your phone, especially if you're stock and unrooted.


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

There are a bunch of good tutorials around. Here's one for installing on Windows: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/62-referenceguide-everything-about-adb/

Here's another good video guided tutorial, along with some common adb commands: http://goo.gl/RI8Od

The process is pretty similar for any operating system, setting up the PATH variable is really the only tricky part. Good luck!


----------

